# backpedaling problem



## feltbee (Jul 31, 2008)

So I had some problems with my rear derailleur not shifting correctly. I got that tuned back up. I then noticed that the cable to the front derailleur was splitting so I just replaced it and tuned it up today. However, now it won't back pedal smoothly and it just pulls the rear derailleur until the chain finally rolls back a section (only to repeat again). What do I need to do to fix this issue? Thanks all!



*this is a cross post from Co-Front Range area*


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Why are you back-pedaling? If it shifts and runs fine going forward, then it's ok. All of my bikes have skipped gears going backwards.


----------



## Locutus (Jan 1, 2008)

you should be able to back pedal as smooth as going forward.
i ran into that problem once. it turned out to be a stiff link. who did the work? you or LBS.
if it was you, when you tuned the FD did the chain drop off the in/outside of the crank rings? if so that could cause a stiff link.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Obviously, there's something not-quite-right. It is hard to diagnose it without looking and touching...

- something is hanging, try to find out where it is happening.
- are you sure the rear derailer is adjusted righ?
- does the freehub spin freely when you are coasting?
- Is the chain threaded correctly through the rear derailer, and not over something that is not rotating?
- etc, etc.


----------



## aballz (Sep 12, 2008)

Perhaps a link in the chain might not be lubed enough?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Pertime gave you some good suggestions, also as said check for a stiff link in the chain. I experience this problem normally on wet, muddy rides where I oick up a load of crap in my deralleur pulleys which stops the chain from easily rolling through, but works good enough peddaling normally.

So check your derailleur pulleys, check you freehub/freewheel and check the chain for a stiff link and also check the adjustment on both your derailleurs - _visit the Park Tools website for the proper way to do this._

FYI I serviced a friends bike the other day, grease the interior of the freehub and when he first started to ride his bike wouldn't back pedal easy, but within a few minutes it feed up and work fine from there on in, so maybe the grease just needed to heat up and work in where it was supposed to :skep: no problems since.


----------



## FBinNY (Nov 7, 2008)

First remove your wheel and make sure the cassette spins backwards freely. I don't suspect the cassette, since stiff ones cause a slack top chain loop when coasting, but you never know. 

It's likely is that the derailleur is not trimmed perfectly. Pedal forward and listen for grinding. If there is any adjust the trim with the adjusting barrel until it runs as quietly as possible, then recheck the shifting action and do a final adjustment if necessary. Test the backpedalling now.

If there's still a problem, one of the pulleys might not be spinning freely. After enough tension is built up it pops free until the tension is relieved. (You don't notice stiff pulleys when pedaling forward because of the direction of chain pull). Pull the chain free of the each pulley and see that it spins freely in either direction. If necessary, remove, clean and re-oil the pulleys.

As others have said, it might also be a stiff link. Not stiff enough to skip when pedaling but enough to snag as it goes through the pulleys. Backpedal slowly and look for where it snags, or run the chain over your finger and see if you can feel it. Clean and re-lube the chain.

Those are the most common causes of your problem. If it's none of them the next thing to check is derailleur allignment, but that's getting into an area that might be beyond you.

Good luck,


----------



## feltbee (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the great advice!! I got up this morning and decided to go back over the steps of tuning the rear der. This time it backpedals just fine and shifts near dead on and all gears. Think I'll still take it in sometime to my LBS and ask to watch them tune it and see what I may be missing. Got a nice 7 mile ride in this morning. Glad it's been a mild winter here in the front range!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## feltbee (Jul 31, 2008)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Why are you back-pedaling? If it shifts and runs fine going forward, then it's ok. All of my bikes have skipped gears going backwards.


Helps when getting clipped in after I walk a technical section or if I need to backpedal real quick to miss hitting a rock with my pedal.


----------

